# Salvini building with rocks



## stevef10 (Feb 8, 2009)

The salvini in my 125 gallon has been building a lot with rocks the last couple days. I'm pretty sure it's a female because of the spot on her gill cover and bluish black on her dorsal fin.

Anyway, in one corner of the tank she has piled up rocks about an inch high and about 3 inches wide along the side of the tank. Is she planning on laying eggs? Or is she just bored and "beautifying" her territory? I'm just curious because I've never seen this before and it's kinda fun to watch!!


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

she could be having fun, Preparing for mating, or setting up her territory.

its hard to say which, but as long as shes keeping her self busy I'd get her more rocks!


----------



## stevef10 (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, so the Salvini laid some eggs today and we think the Texas tried to fertilize them. This is the first time we've ever had eggs so we don't really know what to do!! We put a tank divider in to keep the rest of the fish away. 

What else should we do? Is there really much chance the Texas could even fertilize the eggs? And if he did, how long til we have fry?


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

well, it guess. you never know. Most on this forum are against hybrids. but if it happens it happens.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I've seen salvini/super red texas crosses and they're gorgeous. Not sure about a regular texas though. I'm all for hybrids, and I would love to be kept updated about this


----------



## stevef10 (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, I've been reading up on hybrids and I understand why most people don't like them. But my wife wants to keep a couple if they survive so we'll probably let most of them be snacks for the rest of the fish but keep a couple and see what they turn out like.

We're definitely not going to give any away or try to give them to the lfs because we understand all the negative stuff about hybrids. But we also think they could be kinda cool and will keep them only for our own enjoyment.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

there are just as many people that enjoy hybrids than those that dislike them. Most LFS will take in a unique hybrid, especially if it's very good looking, but make sure they KNOW it's a hybrid


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

The trouble is that no one really knows how long the batteries will last. Oh wait, wrong kind of hybrid...

I look forward to seeing some very interesting fry. Keep us posted!


----------



## stevef10 (Feb 8, 2009)

Here's the proud mama protecting her eggs. They're hard to see but they're on the edge of the coliseum. 









And here's the daddy. They take turns guarding the eggs.









I'll post some pics later and let you know when/if the fry come.


----------

